# 3,400-acre QDM Lease in Wilkes County



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 24, 2020)

Established 3,400-acre lease with furnished house near Washington, GA. We have an opening for 2020-21 season. Property is intensively managed on high end QDM program. Limited 16 individual members. No family or group membership. Must live one hour or more from the property.

Member is allowed 2 bucks, 6 does, 2 gobblers, and unlimited feral hogs. Property is in two large contiguous tracts. A shooter buck on the 2,400-acre tract must be 4.5-year-old or older. A shooter buck on the 1,000-acre tract must be 3.5-year-old or older.

Dues are $4,000 and covers lease, winter food plots, water at camp, exclusive hunting rights, and year round access to camp house. Excellent deer and turkey hunting. Lodge is 4BR/2BTH house on the farm. Managed lands in this area produce 130-140 class bucks with an occasional 150-160-class buck.


----------



## Matt08519 (Jan 24, 2020)

Is there a place to hookup a camper? Could I bring family with me when I come to hunt?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 24, 2020)

There is room for a camper if a member did not want to use the house. The member is responsible for running water/electrical hookup to tie into main supply at camp. A member is permitted to bring one guest per trip. Anything killed by the guest counts toward the member's quota.


----------



## Sweet (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm guiding my 10 year old and 4 year old grand son exclusively..If I hunt without them it will be scouting..Looking for A TRUE TROPHY..


----------



## Sweet (Mar 4, 2020)

Interested 478 283 3713 Will..


----------



## Njoseph2 (Mar 15, 2020)

Any fishing opportunities?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Mar 22, 2020)

No ponds on this particular lease.


----------



## Jamieb (Apr 18, 2020)

Interested.  Jamie 3523032366


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Apr 19, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Rooster73 (May 13, 2020)

Still accepting members?

Brian  980.256.8934


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (May 17, 2020)

Started trapping coyotes again. Notching quite a few.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (May 17, 2020)

Thanks Jamie. Hope you're doing well. BTW, we caught both those black yotes!


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (May 17, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Just a few hundred hogs to go then...keep after it!



LOL! It sure feels that way sometimes.


----------



## chad1770 (Jan 1, 2021)

Do you have any opening for 21-22 season? message me me with details.  770-241-0947


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 2, 2021)

None at this time but I will keep you posted if that changes.


----------

